# Sharpening planer knives.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's hard to shoot these by myself, so 2 different angle (2 different knives)

This is the machine. A Foley Belsaw model 355









Basically the motor with a grinding wheel rides the track and the knives are clamped to the rail. I have numerous shims to get them set the right distance. The carriage for the motor/grinding wheel also moves to and away from the knife rail. The head obviously pivots to the proper angle of the original grind bevel of the knife. The wheel in the second video to see me turning is a micro up/down adjustment.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

oh baby makes my wood jig and sandpaper glued on glass fred flinstone like


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The machine will do a knife 36" inches long...:icon_smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

TimPa said:


> oh baby makes my wood jig and sandpaper glued on glass fred flinstone like


If I still used knives on my planer I would definitely send them to Daren rather than sharpening them the _Scary Sharp_ way like you're describing. I love SS. 

I have a Work Sharp 3000 collecting dust. All the reviews I read on it before buying made me think it was the cat's meow, but I got to tell you, I've gone back to SS. 

I thought maybe I just wasn't using the WS3000 correctly so my wife learned to use it and she wasn't any quicker nor were the edges "Scary Sharp" like the real SS method. Sure you can shave with edges from the WS3000 but it don't have to be too sharp just to scrape hair off your arm. When you sharpen with SS correctly the hairs jump off your arm and run for cover when they see an edge like that coming at 'em. And I'll wager I'm quicker with SS provided the edges aren't way overdue (which I am guilty of at times). 

But no doubt, if I was to need to sharpen a set of power planer blades I'd send them to Illinois. I can't even imagine sharpening planer knives using SS, or any method other than a Foley Belsaw or equivalent machinery made for it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea and the heck of it is (just between us here on the forum) I just took these vids today to post them on my facebook page...I have embedded videos there before, no problem...now I can't figure out how. :wallbash:


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*yel he do*

know how to sharpen planer blades i speak from experance. Carl.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

and then... after so called scary sharp, my planer blades seem to dull after a knot passes through causing lines on all freshly planed wood after that. daren, i need to get with you. my local sharpening service just isn't right. i will pm you.


----------

